# Wireless Printer Will Not Work In Upgraded Windows 10



## uncbba06 (Jan 1, 2009)

I have a Lexmark x4650 wireless printer. When I upgraded to Windows 10 it lost the wireless connection. I bought a new wireless router/modem combo (Zoom Technologies Model 5363) but the printer will not pick up the wireless connection. I have updated the driver, uninstalled it, reset to factory settings, put the install disk in and followed the prompts ... nothing has worked.

I looked at Lexmarks website, they said that there isn't a new driver for this model but that it should work as a basic wireless printer.

Help me please!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

uncbba06 said:


> I bought a new wireless router/modem combo (Zoom Technologies Model 5363) but the printer will not pick up the wireless connection.


Are you using a wireless mode, channel or encryption that the printer does not support?

If you can't connect the printer to the router why the information about the computer?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> I have a Lexmark x4650 wireless printer. When I upgraded to Windows 10 it lost the wireless connection.


I'm guessing you upgraded from Windows 7 SP1 to Windows 10 because it doesn't appear that printer has a software driver package for Windows 8.1 or Windows 10.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## uncbba06 (Jan 1, 2009)

flavallee said:


> I'm guessing you upgraded from Windows 7 SP1 to Windows 10 because it doesn't appear that printer has a software driver package for Windows 8.1 or Windows 10.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------


Yeah, I went from 7 to 10 ... so I'm pretty out of luck?


----------



## uncbba06 (Jan 1, 2009)

TerryNet said:


> If you can't connect the printer to the router why the information about the computer?


I'm sorry I don't understand what you mean?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You said "the printer will not pick up the wireless connection." You have to get the printer connected to the router before any computer can hope to use it (unless you are connecting the printer to the computer via USB).


----------



## uncbba06 (Jan 1, 2009)

How do I get it connected to the modem? I'm a little lost.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Here's a User Guide. Page 26 seems to indicate that "Reset Network Adapter Defaults" gets you into the setup. Page 34 gives some more (general) info.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

*Lexmark X4650 All-In-One Printer*

Its software driver package( cj4600en32.exe), dated 04/30/2013, is for Windows 2000 and Windows XP and Windows Vista and Windows 7 and Windows 8 32-bit.

Its software driver package(cj4600en64.exe), dated 04/30/2013, is for Windows XP and Windows Vista and Windows 7 and Windows 8 64-bit.

Its support site has this notation about Windows 10, but I can't find a software driver package for Windows 8.1.


----------



## uncbba06 (Jan 1, 2009)

TerryNet said:


> Here's a User Guide. Page 26 seems to indicate that "Reset Network Adapter Defaults" gets you into the setup. Page 34 gives some more (general) info.


I'll take a look at that when I get home ... thanks ... I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## uncbba06 (Jan 1, 2009)

flavallee said:


> *Lexmark X4650 All-In-One Printer*
> 
> Its software driver package( cj4600en32.exe), dated 04/30/2013, is for Windows 2000 and Windows XP and Windows Vista and Windows 7 and Windows 8 32-bit.
> 
> ...


That's not very helpful from Lexmark. Thanks for the research.


----------

